# New plecs



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I've recently aquired 3 new plecs for my archer setup. The 1st pic is of a para plec i think, the 2nd is a fake zebra i think and i havent got a clue what the last one is, poss a queen arabasque?
They were all priced between £20 and £35 each but i got them for a couple of photo's for the shop to use for advertising. 
Fair deal i think :laugh: 
Can anyone tell me a good website for identifying L number plecs as i'd like to know for sure what i've got. They are all around 2 to 3 inch. I havent got a good pic of the last one as he's only been in the setup a day or so and is quite shy, unlike the other 2. I'll post a better pic when he gives me the oportunity to take one.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Oops, the pics were posted in the wrong order. the 1st pic is my zebra and the 2nd is the paraplec i think


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Nice fish you got there, paul was feeling generous huh! If your still looking for an i.d go on planet catfish, i went on there to get an id on mine and found it easily.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

1. L236
2. L301 'Peckoltia Sabaji'
3. L262 and L236


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks Chris, planet catfish looks a good site, Husky has identified them for me (thanks Husky). I think the L236 is my favourite of the three, and most active. Just bought 5 spotted headstanders to go in the setup :nod:

By the way Chris, which plec did you end up getting?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Well i thought id got L301 'hypostomus sp' from looking at planet catfish, but huskys id'd yours as L301 ''Peckoltia Sabaji' and its deffinatly a different fish, so il have to go and have another look. It had only just come in and there was no tag on the tank. I swapped it for the oscar and birchir

EDIT: im an idiot, i got the numbers mixed up, Mines an L310, and i think it fancys my albino plec


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yorkie...have you ever consider trying to breed a pleco?

how much did you pay for the L236?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> Yorkie...have you ever consider trying to breed a pleco?
> 
> how much did you pay for the L236?
> [snapback]1041735[/snapback]​


I'd love to have a go at breeding (especially the L 236), when i finally get into the new house i should have room for a breeding tank. Where's the best place to get info on breeding them, planet catfish?

The L236 was a trade for some photo's, so was the L262. The shop wanted a couple of pics of their fish to use for advertising purposes so we sorted a deal out. I've always liked plecs but was never willing to pay the prices lfs's charge for the ones i like. I was certainly willing to trade some pics for them though


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

great shots of your pleco's Yorkshire... I was wondering if you could go to this link http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=84726 and give me some photo pointers if you felt like being kind and gracious... I love your shots man.. great job again..


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> great shots of your pleco's Yorkshire... I was wondering if you could go to this link http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=84726 and give me some photo pointers if you felt like being kind and gracious... I love your shots man.. great job again..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your pics look pretty good to me mate,








And your tank looks well sound








It maybe worth trying a faster shutter speed to keep the tetras from bluring


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

what size tank are all of this plecs in?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

waspride said:


> what size tank are all of this plecs in?
> [snapback]1042198[/snapback]​


They are in a 2ft setup. Should be fine for a while as the L236 should only grow to about 5 inch, the L301 to about 6inch and the L262 to about 3.2 inch


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, Yorkshire! I have been admiring your shots ever since I stumbled onto P-fury! Your tank of the month shot, and eltwitcho's 40g planted tank thread inspired me to go planted! -Thanks for the inspiration!!







Your Rhom is gorgeous!








My tank has been settled about 5 or 6 weeks. I hope things keep going well in there...!
Does your camera have a shudder speed control? mine has 1 setting for moving objects... I'll give it a try though.. absolutely.. also I've been taking those shots with the camera in my hand, and I'm a coffee drinker.. LOL I'll take your other advice on setting it on something.. Great advice actually... You have any lighting techniques to share?
Thanks for your help! -Appreciated! 
I'll post more shots in a week or 2 with your helpful hints.. should make a difference!


----------

